
Slow-Motion Demolition: Expanding Agent Cracks Concrete from Within - misnamed
http://weburbanist.com/2017/07/16/slow-motion-demolition-expanding-agent-cracks-concrete-from-within/
======
jaclaz
Some non-news (and also somehow inaccurate).

I started using this kind of expanding agents in 1985 or 1986, it was AFAIK
originally developed in Japan under the brand name Bristar:

[http://www.taiheiyo-m.co.jp/english/product/productSubtop_4/](http://www.taiheiyo-m.co.jp/english/product/productSubtop_4/)

I believe it was invented and commercialized initially during the late
1960's/early 1970's:

[http://www.fundinguniverse.com/company-histories/taiheiyo-
ce...](http://www.fundinguniverse.com/company-histories/taiheiyo-cement-
corporation-history/)

